# Look what we found.....:)...



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I finally tracked down one of the Martha Stewart....they only have the aqua...this is very soft and the material is the more plush ...I want to get another one but I think my bf will kill me with all the beds around here...LOL..


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

That looks so comfy & they seem to really like it.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh wow, that's awesome! I'm so happy you found one - and a plushy one, no less! Awwww look how cute their little faces are in there.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

So jealous! I really want one of these....


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

MChis said:


> So jealous! I really want one of these....


SAME!!!!!!!!!!!!
I cant find any online 
Also love the pic of the 2 of them in their new bed, 
look at their little tongue's sticking out!!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

So cute! I am going to go on Wednesday to see if I can find one or two of them, I love them and I think Zoey would just love it, she loves her beds.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I knew it! I just came on and saw the title of your thread and just knew you must have got one. Lol!

The babies look like they are loving it! So sweet!
I'm glad you were able to get one Moni.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you ladies...

I have the sweetest boyfriend ever.....he told me no more bed but today on his way home from work out...he went to one Petsmart and got it for me.........


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Love that bed and the pups in it!!! So cute Moni. I try to get a couple of new ones here and there so I'll have to keep my eyes open. Tooooo cute girl!!!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

nawww love it , would love one for Keona


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Your chis are so cute (love their tongues) and comfy in their new bed.


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

That is funny you brought this up because last week Bella and I went into Petsmart and she plopped down on the same bed you have pictured here. Guess that means I will need to buy it for her. I love the pic btw! Your babies look so comfy and cozy!


----------



## grumblebee (Nov 1, 2010)

That bed looks so comfy and cozy... makes me want a human sized one for myself! LOL.

And your doggies are freekin' adorable! My heart exploded a little bit from cute overload. Hehe.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

very cute


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

aww looks so comfy and just look at those cute little tongues x


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

lol I couldnt help but laugh when I saw what you bought its soo funny that one person post a pic of something awsome & then we all want one!! Im dying for this bed but no petsmart near me...Moni your babies are as cute as ever & look like they love the new bed..


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

N*T*M*4U said:


> I have the sweetest boyfriend ever.....he told me no more bed but today on his way home from work out...he went to one Petsmart and got it for me.........


He is a KEEPER fer sure!!! :hello1:

Glad you got the bed! your crew looks so cute in it...You can see the happiness on their faces...


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I sooo want one of those. Don't think we can get them over here


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh such a nice bed. Look at those little tongues sticking out! Where is my NaNa????


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yay Moni!!! I'm so glad you found the bed! I bet you were excited when your BF brought it in. He was very sweet to find it for you and the pups! I bought a 3rd one, in the Aqua color, and it has the plush material too.  So I have 2 with the more plush material now. I was happy about that! Very nice pic too! You can really see the beautiful detail of the bed in your pic.


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

aww!! and I love their little jumpers too xx


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

So so cute!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank You all.....I think this board everybody love beds.......




pam6400 said:


> Oh such a nice bed. Look at those little tongues sticking out! Where is my NaNa????


Pam...she's such a B**ch....she doesn't like to share...so she rather be on the the couch instead...lol..


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

TLI said:


> Yay Moni!!! I'm so glad you found the bed! I bet you were excited when your BF brought it in. He was very sweet to find it for you and the pups! I bought a 3rd one, in the Aqua color, and it has the plush material too.  So I have 2 with the more plush material now. I was happy about that! Very nice pic too! You can really see the beautiful detail of the bed in your pic.


OMG T....I think one is big enough for all your chis and you got 3!!..LOL..


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

N*T*M*4U said:


> OMG T....I think one is big enough for all your chis and you got 3!!..LOL..


Yeah, I justified it by telling myself that they love them so much that I better get 3 while they still have them. :lol: :lol: I simply could not resist the Aqua plush. 

PS~ Pic being posted in the MS thread of our Aqua plushie.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

TLI said:


> Yeah, I justified it by telling myself that they love them so much that I better get 3 while they still have them. :lol: :lol: I simply could not resist the Aqua plush.
> 
> PS~ Pic being posted in the MS thread of our Aqua plushie.


they are sure nice and soft......I want another one but I don't think I can hide it from my bf cause it's so big!!.....oh I also took the waterproof cover out cause it made so much noise..


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, that crinkling sound is annoying, isn't it. :lol: I may take mine out too, cause they never get anything on their beds. I don't think you can hide the bed. :lol: Unless you tell BF that he is seeing double these days. :lol: If you want another one, I'd get it though. Cause I have heard that they are/will be hard to come by. Not sure if that's true.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

N*T*M*4U said:


> Thank You all.....I think this board everybody love beds.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha NaNa the princess, I still love her!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

N*T*M*4U said:


> I don't think I can hide it from my bf ..


it's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.......

LOL


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

you can now order this online...


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great bed you guys, for real. It just looks so comfy. I think I hear it calling my name...


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm looking for the Martha Stewart dog mattress bed in purple. Anyone know where I can find it?


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Audreybabypup said:


> I'm looking for the Martha Stewart dog mattress bed in purple. Anyone know where I can find it?


buy the blue and dye it purple..


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

N*T*M*4U said:


> they are sure nice and soft......I want another one but I don't think I can hide it from my bf cause it's so big!!.....oh I also took the waterproof cover out cause it made so much noise..


Oh crumb! I didn't know you could take the cover out! 
Tabitha and Jerry wouldn't use theirs because of the crackling noise 
so I returned it to the store.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

My boyfriend is the same  I loved this bed I wish they had pink too


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i would love one of these beautiful and comfy


----------

